# מתנות לאורחים - דרז'ה - עזרה



## L1CDISK (19/1/13)

מתנות לאורחים - דרז'ה - עזרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
(לא בטוחה איפה לשרשר אתזה.. סורי..)

אני רוצה להביא כחלק מהמתנות לאורחים שקדים מסוכרים בשקיות אורגנזה, אולי מנסיונכם תוכלו לעזור לי ולאמי לישב מחלוקת קטנה בנוגע לאופרציה 

אני חושבת ששקל וחצי לשקית זה מוגזם, היא אומרת שהשקיות הפשוטות הן פשוטות מידי..

אז אם יצא למישהי לארגן שקיות עם סוכריות כאלה אשמח אם תוכלו לשתף מנסיונכם לגבי מחיר ואיפה לקנות (ומאוחר מידי לאיביי לצערי..)

ואם יש לכן תמונות של צורת ההגשה (סלסלה\כד\שולחות) שאפשר לשתף זה גם יעזור 

תודה מראש!!


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

מנסה לעזור 
לגבי מחירים - איפה בדקתם?

אני מציעה לחפש במקומות האלו - 
1. חנות אריזות על דרך יפו בתל אביב - פשוט ללכת על דרך יפו (רחוב אילת) מאלנבי לכיוון יפו ומצד ימין יש חנות שמתמחה רק בזה.
2. וגם לבדוק בפרחי תבור - http://www.tavorflowers.com/ בדר"כ יחסית זול שם.

אני לא כל כך אוהבת שקיות אורגנזה, ולכן העליתי תמונה של מישהי שנתנה סוכריות בתוך צלופן שקוף עם סרט בצבע דומיננטי.
זה יחסוך לכם את הכסף על שקיות אורגנזה וזה ממש ממש יפה (לטעמי).
בתמונה אפשר לראות איך היא סידרה את זה בקופסא מאוד יפה,
אבל כל קופסא מגניבה שתבחרי, אם תהיה לה נוכחות, תהיה בדיוק מה שאת מחפשת


----------



## coffeetoffy (19/1/13)

מקס סטוק.. 
הבנתי שבכמות גדולה זה בערך חצי שקל לשקית, אבל עוד לא נכנסתי לוודא את זה..


----------



## L1CDISK (19/1/13)

הכוונה לזה? http://www.maxstock.co.il/


----------



## coffeetoffy (20/1/13)

כן 
קנינו שם כשעברנו לגור יחד, וכשעברנו דירה- יש להם חנויות עצומות עם כל מה שאת יכולה להעלות על דעתך (כלי אמבטיה, כלי מטבח, כלי אוכל, מחברות, צעצועים לילדים, תיקים, בובות, מה לא)
במחירים מאוד מאוד נמוכים


----------



## L1CDISK (19/1/13)

תודה רבה! 
השקופים באמת חמודים, איכשהו נראה לי שאמא לא תסכים אמנם ):

יש לך מושג מה המחירים בדרך יפו?

וממה עשויות הסוכריות הצבעוניות שם? נראה טעים


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

מתנות לאורחים שקדים מסוכרים בשקיות אורגנזה 
המתנות הכי יפות לאורחים הם התמונות על מגנט, 
תביאו עוד צלם מוכשר  ופחות ממתקים ושטויות


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

אני מבקשת ממך להביע את דעתך בצורה מכובדת! 
שלא מזלזלת באנשים.
אין לך זכות להגיד "שטויות" על דברים שלא נראים לך, רק כי אתה חושב אחרת!
תכבד את האנשים שכותבים פה ובעיקר את עצמך!


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (19/1/13)

לשתף אותך באיזה מתנות "מקוריות" קיבלתי 
בחתונה ששמתי בה 700 ש"ח לחתן ולכלה ?

אני חושב שעדיף שלא כדי שלא יקפצו עלי כל מי שמנסה למכור את הדברים האלו 
כאן בפורום 

אני עדיין חושב שכל מה שמעבר לצלם ומגנטים - מיותר 

תשאירו כסף לעצמכם, להורים, לתינוקות שבדרך


----------



## אביה המואביה (20/1/13)

תודה רבה, 
הבהרת באופן ברור מספיק שאתה נגד כל הדברים האלו.
אתה לא צריך להמשיך לעשות את זה באופן כזה. 

שיהיה לך שבוע טוב.


----------



## ronitvas (20/1/13)

שלחתי לך מסר


----------



## אביה המואביה (20/1/13)




----------



## אביה המואביה (20/1/13)

את ההחלטה מה לתת לאורחים 
תשאיר לה. 
היא לא ביקשה רעיונות למתנות, היא ביקשה עזרה בנוגע למשהו ספציפי שהיא החליטה לתת.


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

תבדקי איתם מחר 
הנה האתר
http://arizot.info/shop/category/smallbags/organza/

..נראה לי שזה מסטיקים..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סוכריות את גם יכולה למצוא באיזור דרום תל אביב ברחובות וולפסון ולוינסקי יש םה מלא חנויות ממתקים.
אם תצטרכי עזרה, אני גרה ליד, ואוכל להדריך אותך, אז תרגישי חופשי להעזר בי.


----------



## L1CDISK (20/1/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## E o S (19/1/13)

מ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ת... מספרי שולחן DIY? 
בהתחלה חשבתי לעשות מרכז שולחן יפה אבל... איכשהו לא הסתדר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (החצי לא מסכים, ההורים.. עולה יותר מידי...)

אז נסתפק במה שהאולם נותן, אבל חשבתי שאני בכ"ז רוצה להטביע את חותמי בחתונה במשהו DIY אז מספרי שולחן יכול להיות אופציה נחמדה
יש לכם רעיון למשהו חמוד, יפה, לא יקר ולא מסובך?

תודה!


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

פוסט שכתבתי לבלוג "חתונות"  http://www.hatunotblog.com/blog-2013-01-16-table-number-inspiration.html

התמונה הראשונה היא שלי ואני יכולה ממש להדריך אותך איך לעשות את זה


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

ועוד כמה 
סתם כי אני לא יכולה להתאפק


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

וכי נראה לי שתאהבי


----------



## yael rosen (19/1/13)

ואחד אישי יותר 
ממרתה סטיוארט


----------



## חתונה הפוכה (20/1/13)

זה דווקא יפה


----------



## E o S (20/1/13)

וואו! תודה רבה על האופציות) 
מהמם... מה שעשית זה מדהים!!
ממש אהבתי את התמונה עם המספר... אפילו הבנזוג הסכים שזה חמוד ואישי
כיף שישי אופציות...
תודה רבה!!!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (20/1/13)

איזה רעיון מדליק! יש לך את התמונה מהבלוג 
המקורי שפרסם?
וכמובן שאהבתי גם את הטוליפים האהובים עליי בעיצוב השולחן


----------



## yael rosen (20/1/13)

בבקשה  http://www.marthastewartweddings.co.../303373/wedding-invitations-stationery#133818


----------



## SimplyMe1 (20/1/13)

תודה 
אני מקנאה באלו המתעסקות בDIY ושיש להן הסבלנות וההשראה ליצור דברים מיוחדים ויפים לאירוע שלהן ובכלל..

ומכיוון שנראה שאת בקיאה בבלוגים לעיצוב, יש לך לינקים מעניינים בבקשה לבלוגים של עיצוב חלל הבית?
לאו דווקא בסגנון רומנטי אלא בכלל, 
עשיתי סדר בפייבוריטס שלי בשבוע שעבר וחלק ממה שנשמר בעבר פשוט נמחק(באשמתי:\)).


----------



## Norma Desmond (19/1/13)

אני רוצה הדרכה! אני! אני! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מספרי השולחנות שלך נהדרים! אני ממש אשמח לדעת איך מכינים אותם.

את פיסות העץ אני מזהה מחנויות היצירה- ואני זוכרת שציינת משהו בנוגע לטינר (איף....) אבל אשמח לקבל הסבר על התהליך. הם יצאו לך מעולה!


----------



## yael rosen (20/1/13)

אוקיי 
(איזה כיף)

את פיסות העץ דווא הכנתי מבול עץ יבש, אותו לקחתי לנגר שפרס לי אותו לפי העובי שביקשתי (2 ס"מ).
אבל אם יש כאלו בחנויות יצירה, זה ממש עדיף, רק לוודא שזה אכן מעץ ולא מפלסטיק.
אני אוהבת חומרים גולמיים יותר כי הם לא מושלמים.. במובן החיובי כמובן.. זה חי יותר, אישי יותר.

המספרים ->
מכינים קובץ עם המספרים בצבע שחור בכתב מראה (!!) - זה מאוד חשוב. הייתן צריכות לראות את הפרצוף שלי אחרי הפעם הראשונה שהעברתי מספר והוא היה הפוך.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מדפיסים במדפסת זירוקס - ההדפסה הכי פושטית שיש.

העברה של המספרים לפיסות ->
מניחים את הנייר על פיסת העץ עם שטח ההדפסה כלפי מטה ועוברים עם טישו או צמר גפן טבול בטינר.
הטינר צריך להיות אמיתי וחזק - כזה שמגיע בפחית ולא בבקבוק מפלסטיק.

ו.. זהו - יש לכן מספרי שולחן טבעיים.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חשוב לי לציין שזה פיתרון טוב לתקציב מוגבל, וגם דוגמא לפיתרון יצירתי למי שלא יכולה להרשות לעצמה להוציא הרבה כסף על עיצוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אגב, הבחורה הנפלאה שמעליי (זאת עם החתונה המדהימה) נתנה רעיון נפלא וגם אני יכולה להשאיל את מספרי השולחנות שלי לכל מי שרוצה. הבעיה אצלי היא שיש לי רק עד מספר 13 (חתונה קטנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## yael rosen (20/1/13)

שמתחתיי


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (20/1/13)

תודה לך ומשהו שחשוב לי לכתוב לגבי התקציב 
בלי קשר למי שלא יכולה להרשות לעצמה להוציא הרבה כסף על עיצוב, הרבה זה גם עניין של החלטה- הייתי יכולה לבחור להוציא סכום שהיה נראה לי הזוי על מספרים שהבאר של סבא היו מכינים בשבילי, אבל בכול זאת החלטתי לעשות בעצמי. כדי שאני ארגיש בנוח עם המחיר. 
גם המספרי שולחן הללו הן נוחים מבחינת תקציב, עלות המסגרת היא של שקלים בודדים (דמוי עץ פלסטיק), את הבד קניתי במטר מדוד והכפתורים הם כפתורי פלסטיק.
הדבר היחיד שהיה כאן יקר, זה היה הזמן שהשקעתי בזה, אבל עשיתי את זה באהבה.


----------



## yael rosen (20/1/13)

והם אכן יצאו מדהימים!! 
אין לך מושג כמה אני אוהבת עבודה שנעשית כמה שיותר על ידינו וכמה שפחות על ידי אנשי מקצוע
קצת לא פייר להגיד את זה, כי לא כל אחד ואחת יכול להרשות לעצמו את הזמן
ולא לכל אחד יש את הנטייה הטבעית להתעסקות הזאת.

אבל מי שעושה ויכול - זה כל כך יפה
והיה כזה כיף ללכת בחתונה שלי, להסתכל על הדברים ולהרגיש בגוף את ולהזכר בזמן שעשיתי את הדברים במו ידיי.
בקיצור - אני מתחברת מאוד למחשבה שלך ומעריכה עד איו סוף את העשייה המדהימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חבל שלא הייתי פה כשפירסמת את הקרדיטים - הייתי גונבת רעיונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגבי התקציב - אני לא יכולתי להוציא כסף על עיצוב, לא של אולם וגם את הדברים שאני עשיתי, לא ממש היה לי כסף לחומרים
אבל אני חושבת שזה דווקא עזר לחפש רעיונות יצירתיים בנוסף לחיסכון הכלכלי. 
מישהי כתבה פה מוקדם יותר על חוסר היכולת לעשות חתונה כמו שהיא רוצה בגלל המחירים המופרעים, וניסיתי לומר שלא חייבים להתפשר על איכות גם אם אין תקציב..


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (20/1/13)

*מספרי שולחן הם ולא הן - טעות הקלדה


----------



## Norma Desmond (20/1/13)

לכל עוסק בdiy יש את הרגע הזה 
שבו הוא מנסה להעביר כיתוב כלשהו ומגלה בדיעבד שדווקא כתב מראה מתבקש כאן.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מה זה מדפסת זירוקס? זה לייזר? המממ.. מדפסת דיו של hp לא עונה לקריטריון?

אני, בכל אופן, ממש אשמח להשאיל ממך את מספרי השולחנות כי : א. הם מקסימים ומושלמים לטעמי, אז למה לא?
ב. אני שונאת טינר. איף...
ג. לי ממילא יהיו פחות מ13 שולחנות. אני תוהה אם אפילו יש צורך למספר שולחנות ל60-70 איש. אבל מה אכפת לי, פרקטיות מעולם לא עצרה אותי מלעשות משהו סתם כי "זה יפה"
ד. אני עצלנית, דההה


----------



## yael rosen (20/1/13)

ממש בכיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חחחחח > אף פעם אל תעצרי בפרקטיות.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*מדפסת זירוקס - מדפסות שמוצבות באוניברסיטה או בבתי דפוס -> מדפיסות שחו לבן באיכות גרועה. במקרה הזה מדפסת ביתית לא תעשה את העבודה..


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (19/1/13)

אשמח להשאיל לך את מספרי השולחן שלי... 
עברו אצל כמה כלות מקסימות בפורום כבר
את יכולה לראות אותם בלינק הבא:

http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=162353475

http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=162353541


במידה ורלוונטי , שלחי לי מסר...


----------



## ronitvas (19/1/13)

את מדהימה


----------



## Norma Desmond (19/1/13)

זו את מהקרדיטים? 
תקשיבי, יצא לי להתקל בהם בשלב כלשהו בשיטוטי הרבים בפורום הזה, ואני חייבת לציין שמעולם לא אמרתי כל כך הרבה פעמים ברצף את המילה וואו, כמו ברגעים בהם קראתי וצפיתי בקרדיטים שלך!
מדהים! ממש ממש מדהים! העיצוב, הסטיילינג, תשומת הלב לכל הפרטים הקטנים ביותר, הרעיונות המקוריים והיישום המדהים שלהם!

מדובר בחתונה שלקוחה היישר מהפנטזיות שלי! יש סיכוי לקבל ממך כמה טיפים? איך בכלל ניגשים ומתחילים לעבוד על עיצוב כל כך מדויק?

אגב, כל הכבוד על הנכונות להשאיל לבנות את מספרי השולחן שלך. את מקסימה


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (19/1/13)

תודה לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כול פעם אני אומרת שכ"כ כיף לשמוע מחמאות, בייחוד שאנחנו שמונה וחצי חודשים אחרי! אז אני ממש מודה לך על המילים החמות, באמת.

אני אשמח מאוד מאוד לעזור בטיפים, באיך לגשת וכו'!!
המייל שלי הוא [email protected] - תשלחי לי מייל ונמשיך משם.

תודה לך
מיה


----------



## Bizhi (20/1/13)

מיה את משהו!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ספק שכמוני, כל הכלות פה נשבו בקסם הקרדיטים שלך...


----------



## simplicity83 (20/1/13)

מיה, אהובה שלי, את אחת ויחידה!! 
אני עוד אתן לך את הקרדיט שלך (ב-ק-ר-ו-ב), 
אבל אני לא יכולה להתאפק, אז הנה עוד מחמאות - 

את מהממת, אין דברים כאלה!
הנכונות לעזור, לייעץ ולהלוות את הדברים שלך, זה משהו שלא נתקלתי בו מעולם
חולה עלייך


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (20/1/13)

|לב


----------



## E o S (20/1/13)

וואו! איזה קרדיטים מהממם!!! 
מדהים!

אני חייבת שיהיה מתאים לעיצוב של השולחן במקום ועם כמה ששלך מהמם ויצירתי  לצערי זה לא מתאים למה שהאולם מציע...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל המון תודה!
קראתי את שאר הקרדיטים והיתה לך חתונה מהאגדות... מקסים!
)


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (20/1/13)

המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Bride ToBe (20/1/13)

איזה כיף לקרוא דברים כאלה 
כיף לגלות שיש בנות נהדרות כמוך


----------



## L1CDISK (20/1/13)

את מלכה!!


----------



## Anna Karenina (20/1/13)

אם כבר בנושא עיצוב...ענייני חופה 
אולי למישהי מכן יש שביל לחופה? מחפשת שביל לבן מבד לבד או בד דומה (שאפשר ללכת עליו מבלי להחליק...), ולפני שאני הולכת לקנות אחד כזה - חשבתי לבדוק אולי מישהי מוכרת / מוסרת.

תודה


----------



## Amber (20/1/13)

מנצלשת לטובת שאלה על מתנות לאורחים 
גם אני שוקלת להרכיב שקית קטנה עם סוכריות / מסטיקים, פשוט בשביל המזכרת לאורחים.  אני תוהה האם דין אותן סוכריות כדין כל הממתקים שמביאים- שהרי צריך להביא אטום עם סימון כשרות.  אז איך ניתן להכניס לאולם סוכריות שמפוזרות בשקיות קטנות ללא הוכחת הכשרות בשקית אטומה?

תוהה אם זו יכולה להיות בעיה...


----------



## lanit (20/1/13)

מישהי כאן מצאה לזה פתרון מקורי 
בקרדיטים של avishako ראיתי שהם קנו את הסוכריות גומי לפי קילו (אפשר גם בשקיות סגורות עם הכשר), והביאו שקיות פיצוחים עם חותמת של האירוע, כך שהאורחים "העמיסו" כל אחד לעצמו ביציאה מהאירוע.

תמינה: http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=146513869


----------



## Amber (20/1/13)

וואו, גם רעיון מגניב לגמרי. תודה!


----------



## Bobbachka (20/1/13)

אנחנו הבאנו איתנו את השקיות 
הריקות עליהם הוטבע אישור הכשרות. אבל תכל'ס אף אחד לא ביקש מאיתנו אישור כשרות.


----------



## Amber (20/1/13)

מעולה, תודה!


----------



## Bride ToBe (20/1/13)

ראיתי משהו מעניין בפייסבוק 
לא קשור למתנות לאורחים, לא ידעתי לאן לשרשר את זה... יש הגרלת פייסבוק כזאת שעושים לייק בשביל להשתתף ואפשר לזכות בחבילת שטויות לרחבה. אני כבר מסודרת מהבחינה הזאת, קרוב משפחה של החצי מביא לנו כאלה. אז למי שצריכה הנה הדף של ההגרלה הזאת:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=468792953157231
תספרו לי אם תזכו שאני ארגיש טוב עם עצמי


----------



## חגיגות (21/1/13)

כל השטויות לרחבה האלה זה ממש ילדותי ומצועצע 
אני ממש לא אוהבת את הסגנון הזה של שטויות וצעצועים לרחבה. חתונה צריכה להיות קלאסית ולא מקושקשת עם צעצועים ושטויות.


----------



## Bobbachka (21/1/13)

על טעם ועל ריח... 
יש מי שמתחבר לקשקושים ויש מי שלא סובל אותם- זה בסדר!


----------

